# Hello from Upper Michigan



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Yooper. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:embara: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome from some trolls:wink:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from the Flint area!!


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome from Lansing! :darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Yooper720 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes guys. Funny about the troll thing....haven't heard that in a while. I went to college in the troll lands so I had to hear all about being a Yooper mixed with the Trolls. Went to Central and my younger brother went to State so bounced back and forth between Mt. Pleasant and East Lansing. Good times for sure. Have a good one "Trolls" :wink:


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

Welcome from one of the TROLLS. Glad you joined.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Welcome to AT from another "troll." How was da huntin' in da U.P. eah? :wink:Hopefully better than below the bridge.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## EMSRotorhead (Sep 1, 2009)

*Welcome From a "former" Yooper*

Welcome to the site! 

I'm a native Yooper (born & raised in Escanaba) but somehow ended up out here in Kailfornikstan after a career in the military.

Great site with great folks here on AT.


----------

